# Caramel Albino Royal Python



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

If I bought a pair or royal pythons both 100% het for Caramel Albino, would I be right in assuming that I should at some point get Caramel Albinos out.

Thanks in advance for any help, I'm looking at getting a pair, but want to be sure of my facts before I invest.

Thanks


----------



## amanda75 (May 23, 2006)

yup.... caramel albino is simple recessive so offspring from a pair of hets should be 1/4 caramel albino, with the remainder of the clutch being normals, 66% poss het for caramel albino.


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

if they are 100% het for caramel albino they will eventually spit one out.
Might take a few years but in time they should prove out.
No guarantees with hets. Could be you get non, could be you get 2. who knows.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks for th info guys. I'm going to keep on investigating, I'll let you know if I decide to get them  I'm looking to breed Caramel Albinos, but don't have a spare £6k at the moment, but I can stretch to £1500


----------



## blue-saphire (Oct 22, 2007)

well each of the offspring have a 50% been visual caramel albino and 50% or been het caramel albino like you have now.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

blue-saphire said:


> well each of the offspring have a 50% been visual caramel albino and 50% or been het caramel albino like you have now.


Your proportions are a little off there, blue-saphire....

Basically, out of a pair of 100% carriers, you'd expect:

25% Normal not het Caramel Albino
50% Normal het for caramel albino
25% Visual Caramel Albino

All the normal-looking ones would be "possible het Caramel Albino".


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

It's looking like I'm not going to be getting them, I've been advised that they are a little on the pricey side even for '06 ones, and I'm trying to follow my head rather than my heart, having said that I'm still horribly tempted 

What does everyone else think, what would you do in my position?

Thanks again everyone


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

jump off a cliff? :no1:


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

> jump off a cliff?


Thanks for those imortal words of wisdom, some days it tempting :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

dracowoman2 said:


> It's looking like I'm not going to be getting them, I've been advised that they are a little on the pricey side even for '06 ones, and I'm trying to follow my head rather than my heart, having said that I'm still horribly tempted
> 
> What does everyone else think, what would you do in my position?
> 
> Thanks again everyone


Me personally, I would look for a visual male and a group of possible-het females... but that's based on producing:

1. every offspring is a GUARANTEED het caramel albino
2. You prove out which females are het for the gene - they're the ones who you've gotten visual offspring from.
3. A het female will produce about half visuals when bred to a visual male - rather than getting a quarter visuals when you've bred to another het male. You're gambling a bit when you consider the possible het females - but at least you can sell ALL offspring as 100% hets since their daddy was a visual.


----------



## dracowoman2 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ssthisto, the voice of reason as always  I see where your coming from, maybe I should just hold off and wait and see what happens to the price if the visuals, and see how my other breeding plans pan out. If they go well, then I could potentially buy a pair of visuals if the price comes down a bit as well, then I get my pretty snakes straight off the bat so to speak, and I will be able to breed from them and know what I'm getting  These really are my ultimate Royals at the moment, but I'm really chuffed with my normal female, she's a nice big pretty girl  Adn I'm looking to get a Spider Male for her, and maybe (I'm looking into it) a pastel femal or a jungle pastle female, but definately the spider stud


----------

